# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رژیم غذایی و درس خواندن

## alireza2503

سلام دوستان امسال میرم سوم دبیرستان 
همونطو  که میدونید سوم سال سرنوشت سازی هست و من قصد دارم یه رژیم غذایی داشته باشم 
حدودا 10.15 کیلو اضافه وزن دارم به نظرتون اگه رژیم بگیرم به درسم لطمه نمیخوره  ؟
نمیدونم خیلی گیج شدم از طرفی از اضافه وزنم خسته شدم از یه طرف دیگه درسم خیلی برام مهمه

----------


## The Godfather

من خودم سال اولی که کنکور دادم 75 کیلو بودم
بعد از 4 سال کنکور دادن!!! بالاخره امسال قبول شدم
اما الان وزنم 93 کیلو شده!!!
حدودا 18 کیلو تو این 4 سال اضافه کردم
اگر از روز اول رعایت میکردم و تغذیه ام خوب و حساب شده بود اینجوری وزن اضافه نمیکردم
به نظر خودم تصمیم خوبی گرفتید،چون اگر بعدش وزنتون بره بالا دیگه مثل من نمیدونید چطوری وزن کم کنید!!
مشاورا همیشه میگفتن وقتی پشت کنکور هستید حتما ورزش کنید،اما من گوش نکردم و الان چاق شدم :Yahoo (9): 
سعی کن تصمیمی که گرفتی رو حتما عملی کنی...

----------


## tina17

هرروز چهل دقیقه الی یک ساعت حتما ورزش کنید...به ‌ درس خوندنتون هم کمک میکنه باعث میشه ادم بعد ورزش سبک بشه با ذهن باز درس بخونه
امتحان کنید بعد ی ورزش یک ساعته درس خوندن خیلی لذت بخشه

----------


## alireza2503

> سلام دوستان امسال میرم سوم دبیرستان 
> همونطو  که میدونید سوم سال سرنوشت سازی هست و من قصد دارم یه رژیم غذایی داشته باشم 
> حدودا 10.15 کیلو اضافه وزن دارم به نظرتون اگه رژیم بگیرم به درسم لطمه نمیخوره  ؟
> نمیدونم خیلی گیج شدم از طرفی از اضافه وزنم خسته شدم از یه طرف دیگه درسم خیلی برام مهمه


من الان اینقد اضافه دارم وای به روزی که پشت کنکوری شم

----------


## mobin9898

منم میرم سوم داداش تو سعی کن توی روز 30 دقیقه تا 1ساعت ورزش داشته باشی اصلا به فکر وزنت نباش هر چقدر بهش بیشتر اهمیت بدی چاقتر میشی

----------


## The Godfather

> من الان اینقد اضافه دارم وای به روزی که پشت کنکوری شم


دوست عزیز از همین الان شروع کن
موقعیکه اضافه وزن پیدا میکنی لباس پیدا کردن مکافات میشه
بخصوص الان که حتی پسرا دیگه مانکنی لباس میپوشن!!!
یعنی لباس گشاد دیگه اصلا گیر نمیاد
من خودم دیروز رفتم یه شلوار کتان گرفتم اون هم به هزار بدختی پیدا کردم، فروشنده از آشناهامون هست
همیشه میگه تو مگر نگفتی میخوای وزن کم کنی!!!
بالاخره یه شلوار پیدا کردم موقعیکه میپوشیش زیر زانو هاش،پشت ساق پا انگار ساپورتِ!!!(عینِ دخترا!!)
ورزش رو شروع کن،از لحاظ جسمی به کنار، از لحاظ ذهنی هم خوبِ
اصلا سبک میشی،خودت که میدونی موقعیکه بدن سنگینِ دوست داره سبک بشه،ورزش بهترین روشِ،چون اگر سراغ ورزش نری میری سراغ یه روش دیگه برای سبک شدن!!
(اگر متوجه نشدی روشن تر توضیح بدم!!)

----------


## Armaghan

منم همزمان با درس خوندن برای کنکور دارم رژیم میگیرم .ولی با برنامه علمی که از سایت دکتر کرمانی گرفته ام.(ایشون معروفترین دکتر رژیم درمانی و تغذیه کشور هستند).باید دقیق اجراش کنید و هر شب یک کپسول مولتی ویتامین مینرال (حاوی مواد معدنی:کلسیم ،منیزیم و ..) بخورید که دچار سؤتغذیه و کم خونی نشید.چون پیامد اینها افسردگی و بیحوصلگی و افت عملکردشماست.درکل اگه حساب شده و زیر نظر متخصص رژیم بگیرید مشکلی براتون پیش نمیاد و حتی با کاهش وزن احساس سبکبالی و نشاط میکنید.رژیم را اینترنتی از سایتشون با پرداخت اولیه 130 هزار تومن ( البته قیمت پارسال) درخواست کردم بعد از پایان سه ماه اول باید هر سه ماه با پرداخت 60 تومن شارژو تمدیدش کنید تا وقتی که به وزن دلخواهتون برسید.اما برای 10-15 کیلو همون سه ماه هم کافیه.

----------


## mobin9898

> منم همزمان با درس خوندن برای کنکور دارم رژیم میگیرم .ولی با برنامه علمی که از سایت دکتر کرمانی گرفته ام.(ایشون معروفترین دکتر رژیم درمانی و تغذیه کشور هستند).باید دقیق اجراش کنید و هر شب یک کپسول مولتی ویتامین مینرال (حاوی مواد معدنی:کلسیم ،منیزیم و ..) بخورید که دچار سؤتغذیه و کم خونی نشید.چون پیامد اینها افسردگی و بیحوصلگی و افت عملکردشماست.درکل اگه حساب شده و زیر نظر متخصص رژیم بگیرید مشکلی براتون پیش نمیاد و حتی با کاهش وزن احساس سبکبالی و نشاط میکنید.رژیم را اینترنتی از سایتشون با پرداخت اولیه 130 هزار تومن ( البته قیمت پارسال) درخواست کردم بعد از پایان سه ماه اول باید هر سه ماه با پرداخت 60 تومن شارژو تمدیدش کنید تا وقتی که به وزن دلخواهتون برسید.اما برای 10-15 کیلو همون سه ماه هم کافیه.


داداش نمیخواد برنامه اینا وقرص فقط تجرک حتی اگه بهترین قرص و برنامه هم داشته باشی تحرک و ورزش نداشته باشی یعنی هیچ

----------


## alireza2503

> دوست عزیز از همین الان شروع کن
> موقعیکه اضافه وزن پیدا میکنی لباس پیدا کردن مکافات میشه
> بخصوص الان که حتی پسرا دیگه مانکنی لباس میپوشن!!!
> یعنی لباس گشاد دیگه اصلا گیر نمیاد
> من خودم دیروز رفتم یه شلوار کتان گرفتم اون هم به هزار بدختی پیدا کردم، فروشنده از آشناهامون هست
> همیشه میگه تو مگر نگفتی میخوای وزن کم کنی!!!
> بالاخره یه شلوار پیدا کردم موقعیکه میپوشیش زیر زانو هاش،پشت ساق پا انگار ساپورتِ!!!(عینِ دخترا!!)
> ورزش رو شروع کن،از لحاظ جسمی به کنار، از لحاظ ذهنی هم خوبِ
> اصلا سبک میشی،خودت که میدونی موقعیکه بدن سنگینِ دوست داره سبک بشه،ورزش بهترین روشِ،چون اگر سراغ ورزش نری میری سراغ یه روش دیگه برای سبک شدن!!
> (اگر متوجه نشدی روشن تر توضیح بدم!!)


خودم تصمیم دارم برم دکتر فردا شرایطمو توضیح بدم ،دیگه واقعا خسته شدم
واسه ورزشمم  از خونه تا مدرسه پیاده میرم نیم ساعت راهه


Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## tina17

اینو نمیشه گف ورزش  باید عرق کرد
 برای ورزش ی برنامه روزانه درنظر بگیرید و هرروز ورزش کنید و تداوم داشته باشه

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mersad95

من سال کنکورم اوایل وزنم تقریبا 80 کیلو بود چون پارکورم کار میکردم چربی تو بدنم نبود با این که بدنم عضلاتش پر بود ولی باشگارو به خاطر کنکور ول کردم و چون آدم  شکمویی هم هستم کارم شد فقط خوردن و خوابیدن الان دقیقا وزنم شده 92 کیلو 12 کیلو اضافه وزن<<< دارم دیونه میشم تنبل شدم و خوابم زیاد شده نمیتونم تکون بخورم کلا خانواده هم که تیکه میندازن چه برسه به دوستا.. ولی بازم میگم کنکور مهم تره بازم با تمرین میشه بدنو فیکس کرد الان که پشت کنکورم ارزش وقتو میدونم امیدوارم همتون موفق باشیدو پر خوری نکنید تا مثل من اضافه وزن نداشته باشید.

----------


## Sarah_sediqi

من از تابستون پارسال که سال کنکورم محسوب می شد تصمیم گرفتم لاغر شم. روزی نیم ساعت راه میرمو تو این یه ساله هیچ تنقلاتی نخوردم جز بعضی وقتا ماهی یکی دوبار نه این که هر روز تو مدرسه مثل سالهای قبلم! غذاتم از سرخ کردنی به اپز یا خورشت کم روغن مثلن دو سه قاشق چون نیاز بدنه واسه قند مورد نیازتم میوه و کشمش و خرما و عسل بهترینن. وعده هاتم که بیشتر کن ولی با مقدار کمتر.قول میدم عرض سه ماه کلی لاغر شی چون خودم اینجوری رعایت کردمو شدم . ورزش خیلی مهمه هر روز حداقل نیم ساعت . با این برنامه نیازی به دکتر نیست. دکترا همش چیزای رویایی به ادم میگن ک نمیتونه ادم انجامش بده. این رژیم سالم تا اخر عمرت هم میتونی استفاده کنی برا من شده برنامه اصلی زندگیم . 
راستی بگم که با این روش 20 کیلو کم کردم و الان 65 کیلوام قدم هم 173. 
انشاا.. هم تو درستون و هم رژیمتوم موفق باشین😊

----------

